# Proper way to run power to insert



## beaverbeliever (Aug 4, 2010)

I've spent some time digging through the forum on how to run power to/through the fireplace and connect to the insert so I don't have to have the power chord exposed.  I had a Jotul 550 installed last summer and enjoyed it all last winter but the wife wants the power chord and extension chord gone this year.  I'm trying to figure out what is the proper way to make this connection.  I've got a single level house with a crawl space  and i assume I would drill through the bottom or lower side of the firebox and run flexible steel conduit/wire through the hole and hardwire into the blower (remove the original power chord).  I would then run the wire in the crawl space up through the wall to the nearest outlet.  Does this meet electrical code?


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not sure the code, but I would expect it to need a service disconnect in the form of a switch within a certain distance of the unit.


----------



## burntime (Aug 4, 2010)

Any time you modify you will lose the UL listing.  I just run mine along the pad and into the wall behind my wood supply.  The fireplace tools cover most of it as well.


----------



## btuser (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's the tricky part for me:  That unit is listed and labeled as it is.  I know from experience if you cut the plug off a pool pump and install a twist lock you have voided the UL listing.  So rewiring a unit without know if you can rewire a unit is something that may/may not keep you up at night.  

I don't know how hot it gets behind your insert, but most conductor is only good to 90c (romex thhn ect)  so 194 degrees F would have to be it.  I doesn't get that hot with the blower on, but what if the blower isn't turned on?  I chickened out with the idea of installing a surface plug inside my old firebox.  Instead I installed a new plug as close as I could, so I got rid of the extension cord and have a disconnect as well.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 4, 2010)

I looked up the electrical code for this a few years ago and ain't gonna go digging again but a plug in appliance must be connected via a outlet in the same room as the appliance. If you are going to connect it in another room it has to be hard wired.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 5, 2010)

We've gone round & round with the electrical inspectors on this one & NONE of em can give us a definitive answer as to whether or not an outlet, tap-conned to the floor of the firebox, powered with BX (armored) cable & under a fabricated heat shield with an air space, will meet code, so we flat-out don't do it (anymore). We have number of installs we did this way & to date, none of them have had any issues with heat affecting the wiring. We WILL do it for gas inserts, but we've stopped it for the wood-burners. We let people know up-front that they're gonna see the power cord unless they figure out a way to camouflage it with their fire place tools or wood rack.
It is what it is...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2010)

For four years here every new insert owner has fretted about looking at that cord. And forgot about it a week after the insert was installed.


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2010)

The owners may forget, but their wives don't. They just stop nagging for awhile.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> The owners may forget, but their wives don't. They just stop nagging for awhile.



How do you know? You demolished your brick chimney?  :lol:


----------



## op_man1 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you were rebuilding your hearth, you could run a channel though the hearth close to where the wire connects into the insert and have it come out on the side of the hearth. You could then plug it in to a nearby outlet within the same room. You would want to seal the channel where the wire passes through.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 5, 2010)

The cord from a temperature sensing switch adds some additional clutter.


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot more honey-do's than just that! 

I'm working on a new strategy. Now I ask her, what is your solution for this? It seems to help get us down to the important issues that have practical solutions much quicker.


----------



## burntime (Aug 5, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> For four years here every new insert owner has fretted about looking at that cord. And forgot about it a week after the insert was installed.



Never have more truer words been spoken!  If she wines, remind her of the heat!  She will soon forget.


----------



## op_man1 (Aug 5, 2010)

burntime said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In some cases, maybe.... Still, depending on what you are doing to your hearth (if you are rebuilding anyway) it can be done in such as way as to hide the cord and still meet the criteria of having the cord plugged in the same room.

See below - my cord is plugged into the insert but is not visible on the hearth. It is, however, visible on the side.


----------



## burntime (Aug 5, 2010)

I still think you guys are worrying too much.  My avatar has my stove and the cord goes off to the left...


----------

